
Bitcoin becoming a standard part of lawsuit discovery requests - jsdotgg
https://js.gg/bitcoin-becoming-a-standard-part-of-lawsuit-discovery-requests/
======
rayiner
> Now even lawyers, who are traditionally pretty technologically un-savvy, are
> recognizing that bitcoin is a potential method for storing (and hiding)
> assets.

Lawyers deal with unfamiliar and new things for a living. I'd bet that among
the small group of people really trying to figure out how Bitcoin fits into
the big picture, a big percentage of them are lawyers (SEC regulators, DOJ
attorneys, etc).

~~~
fatman
You may be correct, but the type of lawyers drafting discovery requests to
collect on a judgment aren't going to be in that parenthetical group. They
probably just heard somewhere that Bitcoin=money and threw it in. You ask for
anything and everything in discovery, just to see what sticks.

~~~
rayiner
A bitcoin article hit my Am Law Daily feed months ago:
[http://www.americanlawyer.com/PubArticleALD.jsp?id=120261442...](http://www.americanlawyer.com/PubArticleALD.jsp?id=1202614423813&slreturn=20131103113714).
Also the ABA Journal:
[http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/some_basic_rules_...](http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/some_basic_rules_for_using_bitcoin_as_virtual_money).
Finally, it's been mentioned several times on Above the Law this year:
[http://abovethelaw.com/tag/bitcoin](http://abovethelaw.com/tag/bitcoin). I
think these are pretty mainstream sources such that a lawyer would have at
least run across the term.

~~~
waterlesscloud
There have been a series of articles in American Banker this year too. Even
staid, conservative industries watch their horizons for things that may affect
them.

------
abstrct
Keep in mind, lawyers also have technical consultants they use whenever
computers are involved - and computers are ALWAYS involved.

~~~
saalweachter
I would also point out that lawyers use a lot of boilerplate, and it's pretty
low cost to insert a paragraph into all of your boilerplate covering low-
probability events.

So you insert a paragraph covering bitcoin, your current clients feel happy to
have such a good lawyer, and maybe sometime it will actually come in handy.

------
jhgg
Unrelated to the topic, but it's always fun to see another 2 letter .gg owner
around :)

~~~
jsdotgg
It's pretty rare! :)

------
minimax
Feds confiscates bit coins. Bit coin supply is reduced. Price of bit coins
goes up. Simple economics. Thanks feds.

Has anyone figured out a good way to invest pre-tax 401k money into bit coin?
My portfolio is doing alright but I'd like to boost it up a little without
resorting to gimmicks like high beta stocks or equity options.

~~~
tylerkahn
Is this satire?

~~~
onebaddude
The constant flow of bitcoin articles on HN is starting to attract the
delusional pumpers.

